

Ask HN: Foundation for Side Projects? - sebst

I remember there was some kind of digital incubator for side projects. 
The deal was that you could contribute code (and&#x2F;or other assets) of your (side) project to that &quot;foundation&quot; which in turn provides the legal framework to run that project as part of the foundation&#x27;s business.<p>Unfortunately, I do not remember the name.<p>Can anyone help me? Thanks!
======
arkokoley
Assembly maybe? [http://assembly.com/](http://assembly.com/)

~~~
sebst
Yes. Thank you!

More specific, I was looking for:
[http://sideprojects.assembly.com/](http://sideprojects.assembly.com/)

